

Ask HN: Why doesn't netflix use failover for amazon web services? - kuwachi

When reading the details about the Netflix outage, it looks like the N Virgina data centers were having problems.  And upon reading further it looks like they only have one data center in the US.&#60;p&#62;What I don't understand is why doesn't Netflix failover to another datacenter (US-West for example) to continue at least partial service?  Isn't that why the HA services exist?  Thoughts?
======
Randgalt
Netflix does use failover. Failover is to multiple availability zones - which
is the mechanism that AWS provides. This particular outage was due to a major
failure with Amazon's ELB service.

------
bifrost
AWS doesn't provide HA like that, but yeah, they could. I suspect they do some
of this for cost reasons, and its unfeasable for other locations.

